# Awkward F2L Tutorial



## Kaozty (Dec 20, 2012)

Hope you guys like it


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 20, 2012)

I really like the content of this video!
However, your angle is poor and you're going to fast to see what you're doing.

Maybe write up the algs in the OP?


----------



## Kaozty (Dec 20, 2012)

thanks for the suggestion,
I will improve those parts on my next video
and I'm working on the algs now


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow. Some interesting stuff.

What's with the "under 18" sticker on the end ones?


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 20, 2012)

Setup to sexy moves perhaps?


----------



## Kaozty (Dec 20, 2012)

those are some previews of what I'm going to share if I hit 500 subscribers XD
I hid the execution of those with that "under 18" picture ))))))))))


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 20, 2012)

Dude! I want to learn that stuff too. But I can´t see what you do since you use green as cross color. And your moves are too fast. Please do video again with algs in screen en cross on white


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 20, 2012)

Kaozty said:


> those are some previews of what I'm going to share if I hit 500 subscribers XD
> I hid the execution of those with that "under 18" picture ))))))))))



Then you should have had a sign that said "under 500". Now you have to show us if you get more than 18 subs


----------



## Kaozty (Dec 20, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> Then you should have had a sign that said "under 500". Now you have to show us if you get more than 18 subs



I LOLed xDDD
you got me haha, well, "under 18" is just a troll XD
anyway I did mentioned in the middle of the vid I will share all if I hit 500 XD
so please help me to gain subs haha,
I'm working on stuffs like youtube partnership



MarcelP said:


> Dude! I want to learn that stuff too. But I can´t see what you do since you use green as cross color. And your moves are too fast. Please do video again with algs in screen en cross on white



ok, got that, thanks for suggestion.
but if ever I'm going to add algs, it will be annotations
so I can edit them if there are some corrections


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great algs, although I disagree with your decision to withhold the rest of them based on how many youtube subscribers you have.

EDIT: Haha, green cross is best cross. I didn't even notice.


----------



## Kaozty (Dec 22, 2012)

it's actually a test to know how many ppl are going to watch this haha


----------

